# Semi-V Trolling motor placement



## Piomarine (Feb 7, 2016)

Ok so I have a 14' Arkansas Traveler which is a semi-v hull. I have a bow cap on which are mounted my nav light and a docking cleat. I also have a MinnKota 40#/36" transom mount trolling motor. I went with the transom mount over a bow mount cause frankly I have nowhere to put it. I want to mount it at the front but I am running into 2 main issues/questions. Number one can I mount it on the gunwales right behind the bow cap? If I do how much do I risk poorly tracking and can this be corrected by keeping the big motor in the water as a rudder? Second thought, I have looked at mounting plates for the bow cap and they look they could work really well for my needs (especially the one from Fishon, but with my remaining space I am afraid they are all too big. Does anyone make them with a smaller mounting plate? And two can I place it in such a way that it does not impede the view of my nav light?


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 7, 2016)

Here is how I tried out the motor earlier today. Will this work? It has me a little concerned...


----------



## Capt1972 (Feb 8, 2016)

try it!

I think it should work.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Feb 10, 2016)

I agree, and nice boat!


----------



## nlester (Feb 10, 2016)

It works for me. I have a safety cable on mine because the motor is more prone to being knocked loose because the mounting bracket is perpendicular to the line of travel.

It looks like you might even move the motor more midship to be easier to reach or at least consider a big foot switch so you don't have to be hands on the trolling motor all the time.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 11, 2016)

It will be fine, as long as it is fastened down tightly. You may have to get creative with a 2x4 or even a 4x4 shaped to give you more clamping area(s). 

Niester's safety chain suggestion is a great one. They can jump off, especially if you start and run the big engine and forget to pull the TM. Please don't ask me how I know this!!!!!

I wouldn't worry too much about the "off-angle" steering. Yes, dead center is best, but, tons of bass boats have them off-set, too. 

Now, if you were going to use this as your main propulsion system all of the time, then it will get a bit tedious steering it.

As recommended above by niester, a Big Foot Switch will make running the TM a lot more effective.
richg99

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B001BAKM60?keywords=Big%20foot%20switch&qid=1455199975&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## Lost Pole (Feb 11, 2016)

A lot of old timers on the river I fish run there TMs like that. They have their high back seats right there in relaxed arms reach and fish all day bouncing from tree top to tree top, jigging. 
I sat in one of their boats and it's like watching tv from a recliner. I'm having a mount similar to this one (but cleaner) welded on my lil tin this weekend. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longrangedog (Feb 25, 2016)

Deck Mount Trolling Motor Bracket
Deck Mount Trolling Motor Bracket
$189.95
CHOOSE OPTIONS
Compare

Take a look at the Birdsall Marine deck mount. I found a used one on ebay That I will get next week.


----------



## jsbossert (May 1, 2016)

I tried this and the boat steering was awful


----------



## perchjerker (May 1, 2016)

I see 2 issues, neither of which may not matter to you

One, is how are you going to steer it? Seems a bit far from the bow seat to be able to reach it

two, you probably will not be able to dock on that side of the boat as the motor will hit the dock. It might even hit the other if its laying flat across the bow when stowed.


----------

